# Using Borax!!!



## jordan.royal (Sep 7, 2010)

i've heard of using borax to clean white birds. I only have one question tho. Should i let my bird bathe in the borax water herself or should i bathe her? because she usually likes to bathe herself but she also tends to drink the water before her bath (she only bathes in her water bowl)


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

jordan.royal said:


> i've heard of using borax to clean white birds. I only have one question tho. Should i let my bird bathe in the borax water herself or should i bathe her? because she usually likes to bathe herself but she also tends to drink the water before her bath (she only bathes in her water bowl)


My mentor uses borax with his pigeons. He puts it in their bath water, and lets them bathe themselves. He will also add a teaspoon of borax to one gallon of water in their drinker. Based on his fifty years experience raising and breeding pigeons, I would say that you should have no problem...even if they drink the bath water.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks for the tip. I'll try adding it to the bath water for my Whites and see if it make a difference


----------



## redleg23 (May 6, 2009)

I use a tablespoon per gallon with no ill effects. The borax also helps keep the bugs away. Just be sure to dispose of the bath water after an hour or so.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

After their borax bath my white birds look really white and fresh looking. They look freshly clean.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

If you have feather mites you can mix a cup with a few gallons of water and give them a bath. Most bugs breath through thier body and the borax will coat the body and thats it for the mites and thier eggs.
Dave


----------



## Paragon Loft (Jun 27, 2009)

I Also Use Borax With No Bad Effect And The Birds Are Free Of Lice.


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

*Great info, I was wondering about it myself..........*


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

rackerman said:


> *Great info, I was wondering about it myself..........*


yes Russ, now that you have whites you need some 20 mule team borax... it makes them so white and nice... I have been using it 4 years now..and they do drink it sometimes..esp in summer.. but no ill effects ..it is a natural mineral product.. it has alot more uses too..just read the lable on the back.. insects hate it too... so I guess that is why it works on lice..ants hate as well... sometimes ants can be a problem in the loft..sprinkle some borax around it may help..


----------



## jaipets (Feb 4, 2011)

hi all

here in India we dnt get Borax but today i found it on ebay who ship to india

http://orders.ebay.in/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ImportHubViewItem&itemid=280761042098

http://orders.ebay.in/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ImportHubViewItem&itemid=370385881013

is this same Borax everyone referring ?

which you all suggest

Thanks a lot
Jai


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

jaipets said:


> hi all
> 
> here in India we dnt get Borax but today i found it on ebay who ship to india
> 
> ...


The one and the same. 20 Mule team Borax is sold as a laundry detergent supplement. It makes a great non-toxic cleaner and supplement to add to the birds' bath.


----------



## jaipets (Feb 4, 2011)

ptras said:


> The one and the same. 20 Mule team Borax is sold as a laundry detergent supplement. It makes a great non-toxic cleaner and supplement to add to the birds' bath.


Ok thanks ptras


----------

